# CTR of Guyons canal release



## reichtina320 (May 29, 2008)

Hello fellow listers!

I am trying to locate a cpt code for CTR of guyon's canal release.

Any ortho coders out there that can help?

TIA!


----------



## smcbroom (May 29, 2008)

try 64719 ulnar nerve release at the wrist.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 30, 2008)

64719-Neuroplasty and/or transposition; ulnar nerve at wrist


----------

